

Show HN:PhotoChron - A daily timelapse app I wrote to record my son growing up - adyersmith

I wanted to track my son growing up so I built an Android app to let me take regular photos and build them into a timelapse video. I thought HN readers (especially parents &#38; narcissists!) might be interested in it.<p>The result is PhotoChron ( http://http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.photochron ) and I've been using it for the past year or so to track my son growing up - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Nr7pw-I0g<p>As I've been using it I've added more features, which include reminders, face detection for photo alignment &#38; importing photos from your phone gallery. It's a free app compatible with Gingerbread and upwards.<p>Feedback and comments welcome.
======
aymeric
Link: <http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.photochron>

